
Cell site data nabs a robber - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/cell-site-data-analysis-nabs-robber-who-used-mobile-phone-during-heists/
======
ChuckMcM
I mentioned in another post the intelligence effects of having so many devices
both connected to the Internet and watching for various things (license
plates, faces, cell signals, etc) This is the sort of thing that you should
expect to see more of, combing IOT sensor databases into comprehensive
surveillance security products.

Now imagine that a security company put into their protected properties an
IMSI catcher type device. Could have sped up this investigation (and will in
the future)

